# مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)



## ToMa (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*دى مجموعة خلفيات من تصميمى

واحب اعرف رأيكم فيها

































وفى انتظار رأيكم لانه يهمنى جدا*​


----------



## mary (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً أخى توما على الصور فيها فكرة وجميلة بركة القديسين تكون معاك ومعانا


----------



## rivo_vovo (6 ديسمبر 2006)

حلوة اوى الصور دى 
ربنا معاك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

+انا رائى فيك انك فنان
صح 
انا مش بخيف فى رائى


----------



## mervat (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الصور جميلة جدا يا اخ توما لكن عندي ملاحظة لو ما كانش يضايقك
الصورة التامية بتاعة السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء القديسة مريم غير طقسية
لأن المفروض إن الملكة تجلس عن يمين الملك
حتى لو لاحظت في اي حامل ايقونات في اي كنيسة لازم تكون صورة السيدة العذراء على يمين المذبح ويمين صورة السيد المسيح
أسفة على التطويل


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 ديسمبر 2006)

_رووووووووعه يا تومه

بجد تصميميتك فى متتهى الروعه

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك

جــــــو_


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

روعة يا مان


----------



## مسعد خليل (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

بصراحة تصميمات جميلة والى الامام دائما      شكرااااااااااا


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

*حلوة .... حلوة .... حلوة .... *

*رائعة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

ممكن تعملنا خلفيات و تكتب فيها منتدى الكنيسة ؟

و شكرآ ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christin (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

*خلفيات روعه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مسعد خليل (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

*جميلة جدااااااااا الرب يبارك عملك وكل سنة وانت وجميع المنتدى طيبين بالعام الجديد*


----------



## maream samir (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

جميلة جداااا الصور وبجد فناااان وياريت كمان:smil12:


----------



## elkenzyase (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

الف شكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## باسليوس (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

خلفيات حلوة 
شد حيلك شوية


----------



## sandy_jesus4 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

الصور جميلة جدا


----------



## باسليوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

سلام المسيح - الرب قد ملك
سؤال
لماذ كانت القبلة هي التي عرف بها اليهود السيد المسيح
ألم يكن المسيح مع اليهود يعلم في المجمع واليهود يعرفونه جيداً


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

*باسليوس *
*سؤال*
*لماذ كانت القبلة هي التي عرف بها اليهود السيد المسيح *

*لكي يُثبَت للكل أن يهوذا هو الذي أسلمه وليس شخص آخر (من جهه)*

*وتتحقق الآية من جهه أخرى:*

*أمثالٌ 27 : 6 *
*أَمِينَةٌ هِيَ جُرُوحُ الْمُحِبِّ وَغَاشَّةٌ هِيَ قُبْلاَتُ الْعَدُوِّ. *

*فمع أن يهوذا كان عدو للمسيح (لخيانته له) لكنه قبَّله*

*لكن القبلة لم ُتخفي خيانته بل إنكشف أمام قول المسيح :*

*لوقا 22 : 48 *
*فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا يَهُوذَا أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟»*


----------



## دروب (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

الصور غاية في الروعة 
والرب يبارك تعبك يا فنان


----------



## وفاء فوزي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة خلفيات (من تصميمى)*

صورجميله ومجهود رائع بريشة فنان
شكراً يا توماااااااااا


----------



## مينا عزت الكنج (19 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوة يا توما بس دى مش من تصميمك
* ممنووووووووع وضع اى بيانات شخصيه يا مينا*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*خلفيات روعة فعلا

شكرا جزيلا





سلام ونعمة المسيح​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

_روعه



​_


----------

